

Hack Tibet - Welcome to Dharamsala, ground zero in China's cyberwar. - ArtDev
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/12/04/hack_tibet_china_cyberwar

======
ArtDev
Interesting how it has become a location for security experts to study Chinese
hacking in the wild. I went to Dharamsala simply because it is an amazing
place :)

